
Show HN: I'm Collecting Deals for Developer Tools - jonathancai11
https://www.hackerpromos.com/
======
jonathancai11
Just an aggregation site for promotions/deals on anything useful for hackers.

Most deals listed right now are for college students only, so please feel free
to contribute more :)

